# Orphaned baby bunnies



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

DH was cutting hay yesterday and uncovered a nest of wild baby bunnies. None were hurt that we can tell. He watched while cutting for momma but, didn't see her and she was killed. We left the babies in the nest over night and checked them a little while ago. They are making crying noises so, it was momma bunny and not another bunny.

My question is, what kind of milk/formula mix works for them? I used a milk, corn syrup, egg mix for kittens, will that work for the bunnies too. I do know they need rabbit poo and that won't be a problem.


----------



## Pure Country (Jun 3, 2009)

That would work or use Similac w/iron formula.  That is what I used on some bunnies that were orphaned.  Instead of regular milk use evaporated milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you. Now I can try to get something into them.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnies?  Wow.  I can't help, unfortunately, but I wish you and the bunnies the best of luck.

Please post pictures!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

I have one!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 3, 2009)

According to my wild orphan baby book.
Mix 1 large egg yolk in sufficient milk to make 4 to 6 ounces of formula. or 1/2 to 3/4 cup of a cup.
You can add a teaspoon of honey for sweetener.
I raised some orphan squirrels on this formula, they did real good!

As for the milk, they are talking homogenized? Don't know if real milk would make a difference? 

Are their eyes open?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

Real milk--straight from the bulk tank. 

No thier eyes are not open yet.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Real milk--straight from the bulk tank.
> 
> No thier eyes are not open yet.


Real milk!
I want real milk straight from the bulk tank!

I might have used real milk with the squirrels!
Holy smokes, it's been 26 years since I raised them squirrels, I'm #@#@# old!

I guess you can add antibiotics when their eyes are open. I will look that up when I can focus and think.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh it's that season, is it?  
Time once again for Cleo to find the baby bunnies and bring them in to play in the house.
They sound just like her squeaky toys only louder.

What do you use the rabbit poo for ?


----------



## bheila (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier.  I didn't read all of the info I just skimmed through.  I saved it from someone who posted it from BYC.  I know you can use kitten formula. Good luck! 
http://squirrelworld.com/RabRehab.html


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> What do you use the rabbit poo for ?


Southernbelle over on BYC says it good. 





> They are choc full of probiotics and antibodies neccessary for the development of the digestive tract of the babies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

Update. 

They all have their eyes open now and eating good. Here is a couple pics I took of them last night.

In the box I put them in at feeding time so I can tell which ones I've fed and which ones need feeding.






In their nest.





One got out of the nest box today.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 8, 2009)

they are so cute!!!!'
I am glad they are doing well, looks like they are growing like weeds. Pretty soon, they will be on thier own.  I am sure you are getting tired of all the feedings, but looks like your doing a great job!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

Our weather is cold and rainy right now so, we'll keep them in until it straightens out some.

Feedings are only twice a day so it's not that bad.


----------



## haviris (Jun 8, 2009)

They look like they are doing really good! You've done an awsome job!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## m.holloway (Jun 9, 2009)

Your so wonderful!!!!!!! Bunny's look Great


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

They are so quite it's almost easy to forget they are here. Really easy to care for although I'm lucky as the girls have the tame rabbits I can feed the morning poo from. Their milk feedings have been easy and we have added some clover and grass in their box so they can eat that now too.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 9, 2009)

Good job Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

I moved them into the aquarium that I use for a brooder so, that I could watch them closer to see how they are eating on their own. They are chowing down.  If our weather would straighten out they can go out into the big world and live whatever life is in store for them.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow ! Good Job !! What an experience !....learning experience....thanks for posting photo's of the bunnies....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 10, 2009)

You are welcome.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

We lost one last night. Not sure why. They had all been up eating and playing and a short time later it was just laying there on it's side hardly breathing. I managed to get some of the milk into it and kept it warm but, it didn't make it. We're wondering if maybe it got hurt when they were playing but, will never know for sure.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry Kitty.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 11, 2009)

It was sooooo cute! It died just a day before we would release  them into the wild, we hope.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Sorry Kitty.


Thank you.

Little stinkers this morning. I have paper toweling down in the bottom of the aquarium and I was trying to take it out and put in fresh this morning. They had other ideas. I guess it was more fun to get into my way.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, babies.    I'm glad to hear you're able to feed them.  My experience is with domestic rabbits, not wild ones but it sounds like you've got a clear idea of what to do.  Cool.

We use goat's milk. It's closest to mama rabbit's.  Adding poop into their nest (or even the milk itself) so they can eat it is good.  We add goat milk kefir, or yogurt with active cultures, to the milk for probiotics.  

Mark the day they opened their eyes.  This will be day 10 or 11 for them.  I say this because you'll need to know when they can be weaned and then released.  Because they grow so fast, a lot of people that breed their domestic pet rabbits, without doing proper research first, take the kits away from their mother too soon and the kits die within a week.

Weaning is a critical time for rabbits.  Losses can be expected.  For domestics, kits begin to nibble poop and hay very young in the nest box.  They keep eating hay and then pelleted foods once they can hop out.  We give constant access to timothy, orchard or oat hay at this time.  We also give uncooked, old-fashioned (not quick cook) rolled oats to help fight runny stools that could kill them fast. 

By 6 weeks of life, meat breeds of domestic rabbit can be considered weaned AND stable.  8 weeks for smaller fancy breeds, and 2 weeks more for a runt kit. 

I consider a kit weaned after they have been solely on solid foods for at least 1 1/2 weeks and they look, feel, and act stable.  (edit:  some of our kits would nurse till they're 4 months old if their mother let them, lol, so keep track of how old your kits are and go by age, not willingness to drink milk)  

I'd consider taking them out of the tank.  It does not have enough ventilation and rabbits are very prone to respiratory ailments that they can die from. Something with wire grid/mesh sides so they can't get out is best.  Just make sure the container is not sitting in a draft.

Have fun with your baby bunny adventure.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

The tank now has a mesh lid so ventilation is fine.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

The bunnies are now in the wild where they belong.


----------



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

I wish you would have taken pics as you released them! I'd have loved to see them all hopping away!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

I had intended to but, things were crazy last night and I didn't even get to see them go. I had DH and the girls take them out.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

Yhey didn't scatter, they stayed in the nest I took them out in.


----------

